#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-03
<sudersan_> hi
<sudersan_> i am using ubutnumate 17.04 beta 2 can i upgrade it when the stable 17.04is released'
<alkisg> If you update normally through, you'll end up using the stable release
<alkisg> *through updates
<xc_> hi
<xc_> can the lock screen bg image be changed?
<sixwheeledbeast> yep
<will__> ok
<will__> So my cups wont print. Any suggestions?
<FHRNHT> Hi guys
<alkisg> Hello
<FHRNHT> well, I just install Ubuntu-Mate. I'm totally lost but I have plenty of time, so I try to be patient. Anyway, it looks good. =)
<sixwheeledbeast> lost?
<Intel> What does everyone use Linux for?
<ozmage> for fun
<zorrolechat> hello
<zorrolechat> anyone has a cool config for nice fading windows with compton
<zorrolechat> ?
<zorrolechat> im using latest ubuntu maté
<zorrolechat> i dont like Compiz...never liked it...it crashed very often
<zorrolechat> also I was looking for site with information about the best mobo (intel) for ubuntu ? Couldnt find any. Toms hardware ? Sucks. Phoronix ? Sucks...The best I could get was to try to get information for builder like System76 lol
<zorrolechat> from builders lol
<Intel> I'm trying to open OSBuddy, keeps coming up with "OSBuddy null"
<DarkPsydeLord> zorrolechat, ALÓ do you have any parameter for fading in you compton conf file?
<zzwinsor> Hi. I just installed mate on a 8 year old laptop. Do you have any advice on how can I make some settings to fasten it up?
<zorrolechat> oh i need to check the doc/man i guess...lol..im so lazy i wanted just to get some cool default settings
<zorrolechat> you could put a ssd inside your laptop instead of HD, install lubuntu if mate is too heavy, add some RAM if possible
<zorrolechat> several things you can do
<zzwinsor> some software settings?
<zorrolechat> in general i always had better performance on linux using intel CPUs...but this time i get O.K performance with that 4 years old AMD APU (Kabini)...but not using the GPU part ...nvidia instead
<zorrolechat> oh i dunno..i think ubuntu its quite optimized by default...they try to make it easy for ordinary/business users
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-04
<mate|74317> hello tes
<mate|74317> mates*
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<chr1ss> hi pplz
<swift110> hey all
<Menzador> yo
<ITwrx> does ubuntu mate automatically handle the issue with ubuntu where the kernels fill up the boot partition? or would i have to setup a cron job to run apt-get autoremove on every machine?
<Menzador> ITwrx: You have to remove old kernels yourse.f
<Menzador> *yourself.
<Menzador> ITwrx: See http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<ITwrx> ok thanks, menzador
<ITwrx> it would be nice if ubuntu mate came with a cron job for autoremove since ubuntu is supposed to be Linux for Human Beings but they won't do it, even though it's caused a lot of young or new users a lot of problems.
<alkisg> ITwrx: update autoremoves the previous kernels except for the last 2
<alkisg> Eh, or is apt-get purge --auto-remove still needed?
<ITwrx> alkisg: when did that start happening?
<alkisg> I think somewhere around 14.04
<alkisg> But I'm not sure if it's completely automatic, or if --auto-remove is still needed
<ITwrx> alkisg: yeah, i'm wondering if it happens when a user uses the gui updater. i don't use ubuntu myself. i'm wanting to use ubuntu mate for PCs for kids so i don't want them having to deal with this.
<ITwrx> alkisg: i also don't feel like manually setting up a cron job for every computer.
<alkisg> Yeah it would be a mess that way :)
<alkisg> Also, it would be an apt hook, not a cron job
<ITwrx> hadn't thought of that.
<walterpump> where to get instructions to install
<Astro7467> @walterpump: you referring to installing Ubuntu MATE? If you need info on making a Bootable USB etc, they are on the bottom of the download page on ubuntu-mate.org
<Astro7467> AFAIK you need to pick the architecture to get the relevant info (eg RPi SD card creation etc)
<walterpump> Tnx Astro 7467:  I have downloaded the dvd image now need to install on my computer.  Since I have never done this before I want to read how.
<ITwrx> walterpump: you need to write the iso to a cd or usb, then boot to/with it.
<ITwrx> walterpump: first make sure your download was good by checking the sha sums.
<Astro7467> @walterpump from the installer / live environment you can access this IRC, so any questions can be asked (but be patient cos most ppl here check in to help as & when free)
<walterpump> Tnx all.  I will try it live first to see that all is well, then try the install.
<ozmage> which are compositors around ? similar to compton that can use glx ?
<thomas> hi
<dooley>  should I be showing some kind of network traffic at all times in ubuntu-mate?
<nicolas_> salut
<nicolas_> je viens d'installer ubuntu mate sur mon PI3 merci super travail
<dooley> it appears I am having a lot of blocked traffic in my UFW  log
<dooley> how do I fix or stop this
<sixwheeledbeast> what traffic?
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume outbound?
<dooley> looks like it stuff coming in
<dooley> I can paste a line of the log
<dooley> it can be out I may not have looked at it correctly
<dooley> 2017-04-04 14:21:19.00 PRIV TCP packet:  SOURCE IP=180.107.209.139 DESTINATION IP=50.90.161.47 PROTOCOL=TCP
<sixwheeledbeast> Would there be a reason a Chinese IP is trying to ping your firewall?
<sixwheeledbeast> Seems inbound, I assume trying to port scan telnet or the like?
<dooley> not that I know of? anything from xbox live?
<dooley> I had one from london, one from Kiev
<sixwheeledbeast> I would say it's not related to Ubuntu-MATE and people are trying to connect to your machine. Is UFW your only firewall?
<dooley> I have my router firewall
<dooley> what are you recommending?
<sixwheeledbeast> Well you need to find out for for certain where the traffic is from and why. UFW maybe doing it's job. Can you check router firewall is it working? Are there logs?
<sixwheeledbeast> Really i would expect the router firewall to block traffic first unless forwarded to your LAN.
<dooley> let me go look
<dooley> 2017-04-04 18:12:53.00 PRIV TCP packet:  SOURCE IP=95.6.37.29 DESTINATION IP=50.90.161.47 PROTOCOL=TCP
<dooley> that is what the line was out of, sorry, I got the two log files mixed up
<TechWombat> I was wondering if anyone can help me find a tool that would be able to monitor loads of IP address and tell me if they are currently up or down, I am looking something with a GUI
<sixwheeledbeast> ping or Gping?
<TechWombat> I want something more than ping
<TechWombat> I want a tool like https://emcosoftware.com/ping-monitor but open sources
<ouroumov__> dooley, you're not behind a router? o_o
<dooley>   yes
<dooley> I am behing a router
<dooley> behind
<ouroumov__> Then you shouldn't see external port scans, I don't get it
<dooley> this is from the router logs
<sixwheeledbeast> Ah, so these are not ufw then, this is the router logs?
<dooley> I have never done a lot with networking. but I figured this has to impact my bandwidth somewhat
<dooley> I could have sworn I had some ufw logs that showed external ips such as these being blocked, leet me look
<sixwheeledbeast> If you are behind a router with firewall and it is working then you would only get forwarded traffic inbound to ufw. You may see outbound traffic like DNS requests and other normal stuff in ufw if your logging or blocking them.
<dooley> what would have me getting pinged from all over Europe and Asia and how much impact would it be
<sixwheeledbeast> There's not a lot you can do about it, if it's occasional then probably minimal impact. Is there a reason for targeting your IP? Open Ports? Do you have DoS protection on your router? Is it enabled?
<dooley> yes I do, I just hope I do not impact my sons xbox live traffic, he is the only machine on the network and for about a month no he has had a mod connection, suddenly out of no where,. wonder if this could be why?
<dooley> could be someone trying to get into his system?
<dooley> Thanks for the assist sixwheeledbeast and ouroumov__  I will see if it goes away or stays going
<TechWombat> Anyone got a server they want to give away, to a starting enterprises in Latin America?
<eletious> Hello all
<Astro7467> TechWombat: physical or VPS?
<TechWombat> Physical, we need to because with a VPS the taxing can get a little complex
<Astro7467> Okay. not in a position to help then
<TechWombat> haha thanks anyway yeah you would have to give us XML that have been signed by the Mexican government and your costs...
<TechWombat> Its a nightmare to start a business here, the cost of computer parts the taxing.. Gah it makes you want to pull your hair out
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-05
<anamik> Hi, could someone help me here I am having some issues trying to install anything essentially I tried to installed Kali linux tools to my ubuntu-mate using Katoolin and after that everything went bad... also before this I had kali install which changed the bootloader now when i am trying to install ubuntu via USB nothing happens
<anamik> im new to linux and all would really appreciate any help that I can get I searched around google already cant seem to find any fix
<ouroumov__> hi anamik
<ouroumov__> anamik, couple of things: the software boutique has a "fixes" section (last icon on the right) : run them.
<ouroumov__> anamik, then, I recommend you try another USB port if you have one for your USB boot key, alternatively re-do the key, I've seen strange blacklisting behavior on machines where a stick is recognized one first time, and stops working after that
<yaku> hi'
<yaku> hello
<pranav_> hey
<DerRaiden> morning
<alkisg> Good morning
<ubuntu-mate> Hi
<alkisg> Hi
<ubuntu-mate> alkisg, are u dev
<alkisg> Yes but not of ubuntu-mate :)
<ouroumov_> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> hi there ouroumov
<ubuntu-mate> im testing ubuntu mate on live right now.. first time using linux
<ouroumov_> Cool, what version are you using? 16.04?
<ubuntu-mate> yeah
<ouroumov_> I just completed a bare-metal install of 17.04 on my laptop.
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna use it as a daily driver I think.
<ubuntu-mate> nice..
<ubuntu-mate> linux seems nice just wish the software i use on windows could work over here
<ouroumov_> You can have some of it working through Wine.
<ouroumov_> What specific software are you using?
<ubuntu-mate> metatrader 4
<ubuntu-mate> if i could get this working in ubuntu, i might switch
<ouroumov_> What kind of hardware are you using?
<ouroumov_> Specifically, how much storage space do you have?
<ubuntu-mate> its hp19.. got intel celeron 4gb ram
<ubuntu-mate> not my main rig tho
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, I mean your hard disk
<ubuntu-mate> 500gb
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, then you can maybe try for a dual-boot setup
<ubuntu-mate> yeah that was my last option if i cant seem to get that program working
<ubuntu-mate> im complete noob in linux but is it true that u can req devs for a specific software to be added in software rep
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, more or less
<ubuntu-mate> what distro are you using ouroumov?
<ouroumov_> Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS and 17.04 Beta 2
<ubuntu-mate> cool.. you dual boot windows or do you only use linux
<ouroumov_> Only Linux now, but I started by dual booting 10.04 & Windows 7 a few years ago.
<ubuntu-mate> btw, what do you think of solus budgie in comparison to ubuntu mate
<ouroumov_> I haven't tried Solus, so I can't really say. However one of the Solus devs, ikey is contributing code to Upstream MATE & working on projects that benefit Ubuntu MATE too.
<ubuntu-mate> yeah i heard about some collab between two
<sixwheeledbeast> metatrader4 seems to be cross platform
<ubuntu-mate> sixwheel.. do i need wine to use that program or can i install it directly to linux
<sixwheeledbeast> ah reading a bit more they say cross platform but actually they recommend wine
<sixwheeledbeast> looking at it though wine will be fine
<ouroumov_> Yeah. You can install wine from the software boutique btw
<ubuntu-mate> yeah ill try through wine and see if it works smoothly otherwise back to shitty win 10
<sixwheeledbeast> also i would consider a windows vm over a dual boot
<ubuntu-mate> oh any particular reason for that six?
<ouroumov_> It's more secure.
<ubuntu-mate> oh
<sixwheeledbeast> no need to reboot for windows and if the vm dies or has a virus you can open a new vm and delete the old one
<ouroumov_> Or restore a snapshot
<ubuntu-mate> great idea.. ill try that
<sixwheeledbeast> I looked at dual booting when I switched to Ubuntu many years ago. I never bothered, everything worked fine or I found Cross platform solutions to switch to
<ubuntu-mate> do you guys game?
<ouroumov_> I don't
<sixwheeledbeast> a little, Steam has made a huge amount of games available for Linux now.
<ubuntu-mate> is it true there is bit fps problem in linux with games
<ubuntu-mate> you get high fps in games compare to playing in windows
<ubuntu-mate> read this somewhere.. not sure how true it is though
<sixwheeledbeast> Steam is also pushing to have Linux compatibility due to SteamOS. Never had an issue but I'm not a big gamer. There's so many variables, could be closed graphics card drivers or whatever.
<ubuntu-mate> i see
<ubuntu-mate> noob question but whats gdebi package installed in system tools
<ouroumov_> I think it's a graphical application to install programs that are distributed as .deb files
<sixwheeledbeast> https://launchpad.net/gdebi  yep
<ubuntu-mate> so deb files are like exe files
<ouroumov_> No
<ouroumov_> deb files are like archives that can contain, among other files, executables.
<ubuntu-mate> oh ok
<sixwheeledbeast> not really. A deb is a standard way of packaging a program for Debian based systems. .exe are windows executables
<ubuntu-mate> got you
<ubuntu-mate> So if i wanna download any software through a website like we do in windows, can i do it or its only through software boutique
<ubuntu-mate> btw is software boutique available in live version? im not able to find it lol
<sixwheeledbeast> You should ideally use a package manager to install programs when starting out.
<sixwheeledbeast> System > Admin   for Boutique
<ubuntu-mate> got it thanks
<ubuntu-mate> can you guys recommend any web where i can learn basic commands for linux
<sixwheeledbeast> There's loads of information out there. Either written in magazines, in video or text online. It depends how best you like to learn.
<sixwheeledbeast> When you say basic commands I assume you mean CLI?
<ubuntu-mate> like installing or removing programs through terminal
<ubuntu-mate> navigating etc
<ubuntu-mate> also whats synpatic package manager
<sixwheeledbeast> another package manager
<ubuntu-mate> in software boutique, i dont see any search area to look for a particular software. is wine available in boutique?
<sixwheeledbeast> First you need to learn how to use the shell and then how apt works which is a CLI package manager. Yes wine is in boutique, magnifying glass for search
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, I think the best way to learn basic CLI would be by reading our forums. Especially the "Tips, Tricks & Tutorials" category and the support category.
<alkisg> Or just install synaptic, which is a graphical package manager :D
<ubuntu-mate> i dont see any magnifying glass in boutique
<ouroumov_> Update your boutique
<ouroumov_> There's a "Retrieve latest software listings" thingy on the bottom I think
<ouroumov_> That also updates the boutique software itself
<ubuntu-mate> ok let me update
<ubuntu-mate> YES now i can see magnifying glass.. i have mastered linux my friends xd
<sixwheeledbeast> debian.org/doc/ is a good place to start re learning
<ubuntu-mate> thanks six.. ill look into it
<ubuntu-mate> wine development builds is the full name right?
<sixwheeledbeast> It depends how much you like reading and how much you like getting stuck in. I believe dev builds is the only one in the boutique
<sixwheeledbeast> it's a ppa I believe
<sixwheeledbeast> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch01.en.html seems useful to bookmark if you like docs.
<ubuntu-mate> synaptic package manager also contains software like boutique?
<ubuntu-mate> thankyou
<ubuntu-mate> ill bookmart it
<ubuntu-mate> bookmark*
<sixwheeledbeast> package managers just list what is in repositories. Boutique is designed to help new users get started with it's own selection of ppa's/repos providing useful programs.
<ubuntu-mate> oh ok
 * sixwheeledbeast is off to work, bbl
<ubuntu-mate> bye six. thanks again
<ubuntu-mate> take care
<ubuntu-mate> what software do i need for .tar files
<ouroumov_> Engrampa, the archive manager, it's installed by default.
<ouroumov_> You can just right click and go "Extract here"
<ubuntu-mate> awesome thanks
<ubuntu-mate> is there anything in ubuntu u cant do graphically and must use terminal for that?
<ubuntu-mate> also, any bugs which should i know of
<lhtd> Try and find out
<lhtd> I haven't found any important bugs so far
<ubuntu-mate> looks promising so far
<lhtd> the only bug i found I cannot track it and it's linked to my job, so probably nothing major on ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> oh... yeah everything seems to work perfectly.. i have been testing live from last couple of hours
<lhtd> emjoy
<lhtd> enjoy*
<ubuntu-mate> do i need antivirus? lol
<lhtd> nope
<ubuntu-mate> awesome
<ubuntu-mate> whats the shorcut key to open synapse
<ouroumov_> CTRL+Space by default
<ubuntu-mate> didnt work for me.. that program comes pre installed right?
<anamik> can anyone help me with my issue here i had installed katoolin like an idiot and then tried to remove it only to find out the software changed the release information
<anamik> i really dont know what to type in there
<anamik> for ubuntu mate that is
<ubuntu-mate> katoolin? what pokemon is that? xd
<alkisg> Haha
<ubuntu-mate> is there any good free vpn for linux?
<ouroumov_> Depends what you mean by "free" and "vpn".
<ouroumov_> You can freely use the OpenVPN client, and install your own VPN server as well.
<ubuntu-mate> vpn for anonymous browsing
<ubuntu-mate> not for severs
<ubuntu-mate> servers*
<ouroumov_> If you're referring to VPN services providers, then it's more or less the same as for Windows
<anamik> ubuntu-mate, its a stupid decision was attempting to install kali tools into ubuntu-mate like an idiot
<anamik> did not work out too well lol
<anamik> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708836/removing-katoolin-from-ubuntu-14-04
<anamik> here are the instructions that i followed except this is for ubuntu-desktop since i could not find any instructions for mate
<anamik> https://paste.ofcode.org/eTysSjCMQTw3Y39vfnJEQc
<anamik> here is the code thats on my system
<ubuntu-mate> yeah like vpn services.. in windows some vpns are free and some charge..
<anamik> trying to edit it but i searched online for what exactly should I put in there just cant figure it out as im new to linux
<ubuntu-mate> so wondering if there is a free vpn client for ubuntu
<anamik> could you help?
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, well it's the same on Linux.
<anamik> ubuntu-mate, ouroumov_ i personally use Windscribe you may want to try it out its 10gb free and the monthly cost is very low and the speed is fast https://windscribe.com/
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<anamik> ubuntu-mate, could you help out bud?
<anamik> just need to know what to put in these files
<anamik> since the information is wrong its upable to reinstall software center as it should
<anamik> and also kali-linux messed up my bios
<ubuntu-mate> anamik today is my first day using linux bro
<ubuntu-mate> i have no idea sorry
<anamik> oh
<anamik> ur using 16.04 ubuntu-mate right?
<ubuntu-mate> try asking ouroumov.. he is helping me out with my questions
<ubuntu-mate> yea 16.04 bro
<ouroumov_> Yeah sorry but I'm drawing a blank here. I can only recommend you try the fixes from the software boutique and reinstall if that doesn't work.
<anamik> 2 days trying to figure out what the dam issue is seriously just rather toss my laptop out the window and stick to my mac lol
<ubuntu-mate> lool
<anamik> turned on startup disk creator guess what? it does not recognize its own software cuz if i load up .iso for ubuntu it cant read it
<ouroumov_> anamik, so use dd command instead.
<anamik> ouroumov_, would you have a moment to help out bud?
<anamik> i did
<anamik> 5 times
<ubuntu-mate> anamik, what makes u stop using mac and come to linux
<anamik> it worked and didnt work at the same time
<ouroumov_> anamik, what command exactly did you use?
<ouroumov_> anamik, and did you check the sha256sum of the ISO before burning?
<anamik> dd if=... of=... bs=1M
<anamik> dont know how to do that
<ouroumov_> Yeah, that's not the whole command anamik
<anamik> sha256sum
<anamik> oh that explains it
<ouroumov_> just type sha256sum ubuntu.iso and make sure the ISO matches what's listed on the website
<ouroumov_> (On the downloadpage)
<anamik> ok
<anamik> checking
<ouroumov_> anamik, actual full command is dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M conv=fdatasync
<anamik> oh
<anamik> didnt add the last part
<anamik> is that to close out the drive?
<ouroumov_> if you forget the conv=fdatasync part, then you have to issue the "sync" command after dd completes
<anamik> hmm
<ouroumov_> It's to flush the disk I/O buffer
<anamik> gotcha let me handle this now
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna have a smoke, ttyl
<ubuntu-mate> thanks our.. bye
<anamik> Downloads sha256sum ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<anamik> e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855  ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<anamik> is that it?
<ubuntu-mate> anamik are you reinstalling?
<anamik> well cant really figure out what the issue is so have no choice
<anamik> but even with that i have an issue
<ubuntu-mate> which issue
<anamik> kali highjacked the bootloader thanks kali
<ubuntu-mate> oh shit
<anamik> and now it wont load up any bootable usb
<ubuntu-mate> that happened to me when i installed ubuntu along with windows
<ubuntu-mate> some grub loader messed everything
<anamik> because my *release information is wrong and i cant find the right information i cant do software center reinstall so that i can fun grub loader fix
<ubuntu-mate> man that sucks
<anamik> fix*
<anamik> yea im not a kind of person who would ask for help unless i have exhausted all other options lol 2 days im suffering on this now
<ubuntu-mate> dont worry... u will find a solution
<ubuntu-mate> Has anyone here tried solus budgie?
<ubuntu-mate> looking for some insights in comparison to ubuntu
<anamik> yea trying to figure out out
<anamik> actually ubuntu-mate could you let me know what your system has in those files?
<anamik> perhaps i can just use your information since you are using 16.04 anyways?
<ubuntu-mate> which files
<ubuntu-mate> im in live version right now
<anamik> well 3 of them
<anamik> hmm not sure if you would be able to access them
<ubuntu-mate> hmm i dont see any files
<ubuntu-mate> i can only see files of my main os
<ubuntu-mate> which is windows
<anamik> but need 3 files 1) /etc/*release   2) /etc/os-release  and 3) /etc/*issue
<anamik> oh to access it all you have to do is turn out terminal
<anamik> and type in perhaps nano /etc/*release may have to sudo it first
<ubuntu-mate> i dont know how to use terminal as of yet
<ubuntu-mate> whats the full command
<ouroumov_> <anamik> e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855  ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ouroumov_> <anamik> is that it?
<ouroumov_> No
<ouroumov_> It should be: 39cb4d4069dd79a9104b8c1c5d0d4a5b009779eec55fafeceafcf43c7ebcaba4
<ouroumov_> ==> Your iso is corrupted
<anamik> ouroumov_, oh no i did a mistake
<anamik> 16.04 version i have was failed download i have a version 17 which is fully downloaded
<anamik> Downloads sha256sum ubuntu-17.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<anamik> 7884a0f453abb912d14474ac11b15d85a275dedc92b197968b6f6bb1be724085  ubuntu-17.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<ouroumov_> That's not good either
<anamik> hmm
<anamik> idk whats going on then
<ouroumov_>  410f7531b457fc6ec2d86775845a5855b96b6c0e75d63b5b8c918908299035ff is the correct hash
<anamik> i downloaded from ubuntuy website itself
<ouroumov_> oh wait
<ouroumov_> but that's not the ubuntu mate release!
<ouroumov_> That's the normal ubuntu you're using
<anamik> yea just trying to resolve the issue whatever the OS does not matter
<ouroumov_> lemme check the hash again
<ouroumov_> okay... I can't find the hashes for ubuntu standard -_-
<anamik> lol f my life
<anamik> lol
<ouroumov_> So screw that, please proceed to dd the iso and test if you can boot it
<anamik> ok doing so now
<anamik__> ouroumov_ still going
<anamik__> takes forever at times eh? lol
<ouroumov_> Depends on the Speed of your USB connector and your key
<anamik__> yea its an old computer
<anamik__> trying to setup where i use my mac for work and linux for personal coding etc
<anamik__> idk every time i use linux i somehow become more productive its strange lol less distraction like games etc i guess
<con> Hi all I'm new i will watch and learn
<anamik__> ouroumov_ still around?
<anamik__> ouroumov_ restarted, hit f9 to select boot order, selected USB and it still goes straight to the following screen - https://www.dropbox.com/s/687gg9rwlkjfndm/IMG_1250.JPG?dl=0
<ouroumov_> anamik__, well, that's normal?
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I have a weird issue with my bare-metal install of 17.04 Beta2, I'm not sure if the compositor or mate-panel is to blame: when I hover over an item in the task bar (standard layout - bottom), a split second before the tooltip appears there's a flash of the top-left corner of the screen. I'm using marco+compton.
<ouroumov_> (On an intel integrated graphics)
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_ Please try Marco software compositor and let me know it is works correctly.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, same deal with software compositor
<ouroumov_> trying compiz
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, compiz not affected
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_ Just tested on my laptop with Intel integrated. I can't reproduce.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, marco with no compositor is not affected either
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I've made a screen capture, the glitch is visible once 24 seconds into the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IretNifjdYc
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, it's not limited to the taskbar, basically any panel item that triggers a tooltip shows it
<nomic> i hate tooltips .. I disable 'tooltips'
<nomic> on panel -- everywhere
<nomic> all notifications .. I will not have anything 'helpfully' obscuring bits of the screen
<nomic> with information that I know
<ouroumov_> nomic, sure, that's what you prefer
<ouroumov_> For new users, tooltips are useful
<ouroumov_> It's part of system discovery
<nomic> for new users
<nomic> zz.z.
<nomic> z.z.z
<SuperEngineer> ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh.... you'll wake everyup up
 * DarkPsydeLord is now awake... 0_0
<DarkPsydeLord> ⦿_⦿
<sixwheeledbeast> o.O
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, if you've watched it I'd like to take down the video. Do you know what component is likely to be responsible for this?
<Akuli> ouroumov_, have you tried with another gtk theme?
<ouroumov_> Akuli, it appears to affect all themes except High Contrast Inverse
<Akuli> is this a gtk 2 or 3 mate?
<ouroumov_> It's 17.04 Beta 2 - GTK3
<Akuli> do other gtk 3 tooltips have this?
<ouroumov_> Yes, all tooltips I can see
<Akuli> e.g. this? http://termbin.com/bto2
<ouroumov_> Akuli, what packages do I need to install for this to work? (It's a fresh install sorry)
<Akuli> no problem :) python3-gi and gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<Akuli> i think
<ouroumov_> hm, those are already installed though, any special import in the python script?
<Akuli> you're running with python3 right?
<ouroumov_> yeah
<Akuli> can you pastebin the error?
<Akuli> or just find some other program that you know is written in gtk3 and has tooltip
<ouroumov_> http://termbin.com/oyrg
<Akuli> from gi.repository import gtk
<Akuli> Gtk
<Akuli> should be
<ouroumov_> Akuli, ok, yes I confirm this tooltip triggers it too.
<Akuli> then it could be a mate thing or a gtk 3 thing
<Akuli> i think pretty unlikely limited to ubuntu mate
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_ What video?
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna
<ouroumov_> <ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I've made a screen capture, the glitch is visible once 24 seconds into the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IretNifjdYc
<ouroumov_> brb
<ouroumov_> back
<flexiondotorg> I watched it.
<flexiondotorg> Not sure what I can do until I can reproduce it,.
<nomic> blah
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-06
<ryan> hello?
<Guest4919> does anyone actually user this?
<reinaldo> Hello
<reinaldo> alguem Mais do Brasil?
<anamik> hey guys can someone help me getting the following issue while installing a ppa http://codepad.org/9FJi6FB8
<nbk_> lol
<esdwdftty> In Virtual box i see this if start update. I not see normally updete screen. This i see in 16-17 version Xu, Lu. Ubuntu Mate. But when i use update from Manager Synaptik, text in black screen have and i see process update. In vb 3d acseleration disable, anable 3d acseleration not help. I see the text only that which is located on a black. Host Windows, Guest Uuntu Mate https://www.dropbox.com/s/z038izbp7meop7n/q123edgt5er.png?dl
<esdwdftty> =0
<esdwdftty> https://www.dropbox.com/s/z038izbp7meop7n/q123edgt5er.png?dl=0
<esdwdftty> Host Windows. Xu, Lu - Guest
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: why does ubuntu-mate-desktop depend on "tlp"? Other desktop environments don't... and it breaks wake on lan for all of us that don't have thinkpads.
<alkisg> Mind if I file a bug request for its removal?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg It has been removed in 17.04
<alkisg> Ah, nice
<alkisg> OK, I'll work around it for 16.04, not worth it to SRU it I guess...
<alkisg> ty
<finexbeer> hi when the ubuntu  mate 17.04 is ready to donwload
<finexbeer> ??
<SuperEngineer> 17th???? [not sure but think that is the date mentioned]
<SuperEngineer> you could search for the date within http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ maybe?
<alkisg> he left
<SuperEngineer> he did... /me pretends to be sad
<ali1234> april 13th
<ali1234> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<ali1234> oh wait this is ubuntu mate channel
<ali1234> dunno then
<SuperEngineer> ali1234: quick, go find him/her... I'm sure he'll be grateful [not]
<ali1234> flavours *usually* all release on the same day anyway
<lhtd_> hey guys. When I right click on a file to see the properties to change de default program to open a file, it doesn't really work. Is this some sort of thing to report somewhere ?
<ptikev> @lhtd idk, but you can change default programs per file type in Preferenceres>Prefered Apps or in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<anamik> ouroumov_, hey bud are you around?
<anamik> ouroumov_, i tried everything as you suggested however nothing worked at this point i have to figure out an actual fix
<lhtd_> thanks :-) ptikev
<ouroumov_> anamik, hi
<ouroumov_> anamik, you mind reminding me what the problem was? It scrolled off my logs
<anamik>  ouroumov_ oh you were trying to help me reinstall ubuntu in my system completely
<anamik> created the USB bootloader as instructed
<anamik> but when i restart its just not loading from USB even when im selecting USB on boot order
<ouroumov_> anamik, hmm, do you have a boot menu or a boot override somewhere in your BIOS?
<anamik> yea already set that up to book from USB first
<ouroumov_> Sometimes it's in the "Exit" tab
<anamik> does not work
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> And that's an USB stick you flashed with dd right?
<anamik> yea
<anamik> 16gb
<anamik> Sandisk
<ouroumov_> Some BIOSes have per/USB port security locks, have you looked for something like this?
<anamik> yes nothing like that
<ouroumov_> Also, I hear that it's not possible to boot from every USB stick, have you ever successfully booted from this one?
<anamik> its HP so I had to turn legacy mode on but if thats not on linux wont even boot anyhow
<anamik> yes
<ouroumov_> Well
<ouroumov_> I'm stumped.
<ouroumov_> Sorry :x
<anamik> i used this one itself to load ubuntu-mate im currently o
<ouroumov_> Wait, what?
<anamik> yea f my life lol
<ouroumov_> Oh, you're currently using the live session of a different machine, do you mean?
<anamik> no
<anamik> this is the system im trying to reinstall
<anamik> im also logged into this channel using my mac as well just so i can keep communicating
<ouroumov_> And you booted off the USB? Then I don't think you stated your problem right
<anamik> no im not booting off USB
<anamik> it was installed
<anamik> was working fine
<anamik> i installed katoolin like an idiot
<anamik> software center will not load
<anamik> cant add any PPA at this point
<anamik> the distribution template thats in /etc/*release got changed
<anamik> i searched google on what the actual information should be for ubuntu-mate
<anamik> but could not find
<anamik> basically katoolin changed all that information to kali
<anamik> kali also messed with the bootloader after katoolin install the grub2 screen look itself changed
<anamik> so all i need to do now is wipe this system clean and basically reinstall everything
<anamik> which i cant seem to do since usb is not loading
<anamik__> this is me on my mac bt
<anamik__> btw*
<anamik__> now im trying out something new trying to downgrade grub to legacy version lets see if that helps
<anamik__> ouroumov_ next course of option is also interesting i plan to catapult this HP laptop from my root top into the Arabian Sea and buy myself a nice XPS 15 with ubuntu preinstalled lol
<ouroumov_> anamik__, at least salvage for parts
<linuxman> salut je suis nouveau
<Menzador> !fr | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<anamik__> ouroumov_ trust me would not even bother so now i have a blk_update_request I/O error dev sr0 sector 9099064 blinking on my screen since I tried to update grub so the entire system is unbootable well plan 2 initiation begins lol wonder besides XPS15 which other laptop may be good?
<ouroumov_> anamik__, you never know when you might need an extra Wifi-Card of a stick of DDR3L.
<anamik__> ouroumov_ true
<crankypuss> anamik__ dunno from xps15 but this xps13 is "good" for many values of "good".
<anamik__> crankypuss yea i was wrong i meant xps13 itself
<crankypuss> anamik__ so what's wrong with your xps13?
<anamik__> crankypuss dont have an xps13 i meant i want to get it i have this stupid HP laptop
<crankypuss> anamik__ oh.  costly buggers the xps13.  what kind of stupid HP laptop?  was it you who has the hp-x2?
<esdwdftty> Add in setting the appearance, a theme, which is the default in Ubuntu 10.
<PlainDave> I have a perfectly good thumb drive that's not mounting in MATE. It was mounting this morning, but not now.
<alkisg> Run `dmesg -w` and `udevadm monitor` while plugging it in
<alkisg> (in 2 terminal tabs)
<PlainDave> while plugging it in, do both at the same time?
<alkisg> Run them both before plugging it in
<alkisg> Those will continue to run and you'll see messages
<PlainDave> oh cool. thanks
<flexiondotorg> Tomorrow at 17:00 UTC it is Ubuntu MATE testing day on Ubuntu On-Air. Make a note and join the live stream﻿ - http://ubuntuonair.com/
<encomjones> roger that
<PlainDave> alkisg, the thumb drive shows up in terminal, but not in file manager (Caja). Hmmm...
<PlainDave> in other words, I can't view the contents.
<alkisg> PlainDave: when you say it shows up, do you mean it's mounted and you can "ls" its contents?
<PlainDave> oh, good question. But I don't know the path of the drive, in order to ls it.
<swift110> hey all
<trent__> d
<trent__> sup
<trent__> anyone here?
<trent__> just got this working on the rapberry pi 3
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-07
<amish> can someone help me with my amd graphics card
<amish> ?
<amish> looks like this channel is inactive
<alkisg> amish: be more specific
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Also, in IRC you might get answers after hours or even days
<alkisg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amish> ok thanks for the response
<amish> actually, this is my issue:
<amish> I have a laptop with intel core i3 + amd radeon r5 m330
<amish> I am using Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<amish> I am not able to use the amd card for games. Only intel driver runs
<amish> xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed
<alkisg> OK. Note that if the problem isn't specific to mate, then it might be best to ask in #ubuntu, as more users are there; but of course you can ask here too.
<alkisg> Now wait for possible answers; I can't help you because I'm not using proprietary drivers
<amish> suggestion taken
<amish> ok
<amish> by the way I do not need proprietery drivers
<amish> I need open source drivers to use the amd card
<amish> it only uses intel card currently
<Astro7467> I have an AMD R480 installed currently and I see 3 potential 'drivers' related to ur card amish
<Astro7467> xserver-xorg-video-{amdgpu,ati,radeon}-hwe-16.04
<amish> can you elaborate
<amish> should I just install  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 from synaptic?
<Astro7467> I'm currently not in a position to research it, but depending on age, ur card would use 1 of those three - amdgpu being the latest
<Astro7467> there is info on the correct driver on the amd site from memory
<Astro7467> the 'hwe' is the hardware-enablement pack - which is newer drivers - there are other dependencies
<Astro7467> xserver-xorg-video-all-hwe-16.04/xenial-updates
<Astro7467> these are part of 16.04.2 - inc kernel and xorg changes
<amish> sorry got disconnected by mistake
<amish> I dont see my card listed in any  xserver-xorg-video-{amdgpu,ati,radeon}-hwe-16.04 in the synaptics package descriptions
<alkisg> lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA => this only lists one card?
<amish> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a16] (rev 0b)
<amish> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [103c:80c4]
<amish> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<alkisg> If it only lists one card, then maybe you need to go to your bios settings and enable the other card
<alkisg> At least that was the case when I was last trying multiple cards; but this was before optimus
<amish> ok. I am going to bios and check if I can find that setting. BTW I was able to use amd card using bumblebee when I was using Manjaro
<amish> there was no option for graphics card in bios
<alkisg> amish: if you were able to make it work in manjaro, check the related kernel/xorg versions, and try to find an ubuntu version with similar kernel/xorg
<amish> in Manjaro, bumblebee supports both amd and nvidia cards
<amish> probably, it supports only amd cards in ubuntu
<amish> i dont know why
<alkisg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59044/bumblebee-and-amd-radeon-cards
<alkisg> There they say that it's only for nvidia, while for ati they suggest fglrx
<alkisg> I think fglrx isn't available in 16.04 though
<alkisg> So you might want to try 14.04 instead
<alkisg> You can also ask in #ubuntu-x. The people there will definately know; but they may answer in ..monday :D
<amish> :(
<amish> I like 16.04...
<chr1ss> hallöli, jemmand deutsches da? ;)
<chr1ss> habe probleme mit trafficserver programm konfiguration, aus der fehlermeldung werd ich nicht schlau, falls wer erfahrung hat pls msg me
<ouroumov_> !de | chr1ss
<ubottu> chr1ss: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chr1ss> kay thx
<chr1ss> i can speak eng too... but is more like engrish
<chr1ss> xdxd
<fernando> hola
<erwin> hello, I just did a clean install of the UbuntuMate 16.0.2 image on a raspberrypi3. Direct after install I tried to do updates (216MB). However I get an error, the root / disk is about 4 MB too small to do the update. Any suggestions, other than use gparted to enlarge the root partition? ( I tried that also, however there i get an error because the extra space that i allocated can't be used).
<ouroumov_> hello erwin. This issue has been widely reported on our forums: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
<erwin> ok I will try to find this there. Thanks for the reply.
<lime_> about to boot  this on a powerbook g4
<lime_> just got it in the mail
<DarkPsydeLord> lol from resbaloso to turroncito how are those related from slimy to sweet
<flexiondotorg> At 17:00 UTC it is Ubuntu MATE testing day on Ubuntu On-Air. Come and join the live stream﻿ - http://ubuntuonair.com/﻿
<flexiondotorg> That's about 10mins from now.
<jarco_> Hello, Does ubuntu mate support uefi, I just created a usb with ubuntu mate on it but I cant seem to find the efi folder
<Akuli> jarco_, it should, how are you booting from the stick?
<Artemis3> jarco_, 64bit, should work if you dd the iso into the thumbdrive
<jarco_> I just want to alter the efi files to be able to boot from a 32 bit uefi, but the efi files are not in the image
<jarco_> I did the 32 bit image tho
<jarco_> So thats probably it
<jarco_> its a pavilion x2 tablet
<jarco_> it doesnt have fancy 64 bit uefi, So I am trying to add that myself
<Artemis3> isn't this tablet 64 bit?
<jarco_> yes it is
<jarco_> but the uefi is not
<Artemis3> ugh
<jarco_> idd!
<jarco_> If I had known ...
<jarco_> there are workarounds
<jarco_> but they are insanely hard for a noob like me
<Artemis3> hmm seems someone did an iso for debian
<jarco_> I almost managed to get arch running, Almost, untill i couldn't find initramfs on the image anymore :D
<jarco_> yes debian works
<jarco_> BUT, it has next to no support for the hardware
<Artemis3> tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<jarco_> Not yet
<jarco_> I am currently trying to write my own efi config
<jarco_> and then make grub upgrade it to 64 bit
<jarco_> this solution seems to do something similar
<jarco_> But I would prefer mate instead of ubuntu itself, actually I would prefer antergos, but ubuntu mate seems cool to. I like the work wimpy puts in it a lot so I am trying to give it a go
<Artemis3> well switching is simple, and if you can manage to install mini.iso even better, not sure its possible
<Artemis3> need one of those to try...
<Akuli> jarco_, just install the normal ubuntu and switch to mate, or use an mini.iso like Artemis3 suggested :)
<Artemis3> if you can make mini.iso basic text installed, its a simple apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<jarco_> Akuli, isn't it a huge overhead in ubuntu when you install another desktop? Last time I tried (about 8 years ago), they where meta packages that drew in gigs and gigs of stuff. I only have 32 gb harddrive in that thing :)
<Artemis3> the instructions can probably be adapted for mate anyway
<Akuli> jarco_, i have never had trouble with that, if you do just ask someone with an ubuntu mate to check which packages they have and get rid of everytihng else :)
<Artemis3> depending on the method you end using
<jarco_> Also I first want to have it booted live to see if it actually has drivers for everything (or, the important stuff)
<Artemis3> reading from forum posts...
<Akuli> ubuntu's instructions should work great on ubuntu mate too though
<Akuli> the desktop is just one tiny tip of the iceberg
<jarco_> Yeah It will probably work out. I was just puzzled by the missing efi folder
<Artemis3> "I got Ubuntu 16.04.1 running on it, and this works quite well. (Had to create a custom USB bootstick, described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support). Also no luck for sound. Power mgmt. works partly: Suspend or hibernate do halt the system and blank the screen, but fail to turn it off. The system does not respond to the power button or any other than the upper "volume" button (sic!), which wakes it
<Artemis3>  up. The SD card reader works out of the box here."
<Artemis3> "Xubuntu and  the latest Mint Mate both work well.  I can't get the sound card working"
<Artemis3> maybe its not worth jarco_
<Akuli> $ alsactl init
<Akuli> solves many weird sound problems
<jarco_> I cant accept that without first being frustrated a few more hours. I WILL simply not work on windows
<Artemis3> ok xD
<Artemis3> they say it works, with caveeats
<jarco_> I do everything in the terminal, grunt, composer, ssh ...
<jarco_> I don't need a lot
<jarco_> its a work device
<Artemis3> well you are fine then
<jarco_> The only problem I have with ubuntu are the old packages :(
<jarco_> (not a troll, just a thing that scares me)
<Akuli> jarco_, why does that bother you?
<Artemis3> jarco_, if you stick to LTS, and PPAs, you can probably be fine the next 4 years or so
<Akuli> there's only one program that i have wanted newer than what was in the repos :)
<jarco_> Because it will take a long time and loads of maintenance to maintain all up to date packages myself
<Akuli> python
<Akuli> which packages would you update?
<jarco_> php 7.1 ... newest drush etc.
<Akuli> like, ubuntu is not arch
<Artemis3> jarco_, there is even a newer kernel in 16.04.2 (4.8)
<Artemis3> jarco_, apt can handle the updates just fine
<jarco_> I know I know. I hope snaps or something similar gains traction soon, if only to get rid of ppa
<Artemis3> ppas get updates as well (as long as the maintainer uploads them)
<Akuli> jarco_, are you a php programmer or is there some other reason why you want the newest php?
<Artemis3> (on a tablet)
<jarco_> Yes I am a php dev (among other stuff)
<Akuli> then i think it makes sense to install php from source
<jarco_> This is getting of topic a lot but I actually bought this thing for my dog. He doesn't like me sitting in the house for hours on end while he is bored. So I bought this think to be able to go outside with him and still get some work/learning done
<jarco_> There is a keyboard on the tablet so its cool for me to get some basic stuff done. And he can play with the other dogs in the dog park
<jarco_> I should have known ;)
<Artemis3> This appears to be a popular php PPA https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<jarco_> I don't really like ppa, they are such a mess after a while
<Artemis3> if you use the ppa the updates come automatically with the rest of the system updates, they take longer since its the person who maintains it who needs to re-upload the source
<Akuli> jarco_, same here, compiling with source with --prefix is nice
<jarco_> Nvm my complaining. If I get mate to boot on this its the best distro ever for me
<Artemis3> its not a mess if you use with care, a single ppa or two are usually no problem
<jarco_> I understand
<Artemis3> also jarco_ you CAN make your own PPA as well, make an account, upload code, and it compiles for you
<jarco_> I might look into that. I have been more of an arch/manjaro guy in the past. But I might look into that
<Artemis3> thats if you don't trust the popular guy there. compiling deb packages need some extra knowledge and distro quirks (you might need patches, etc)
<Akuli> debs are sooo much easier than debian's guides make them look like
<Akuli> a minimal deb is like a / of a computer and a DEBIAN/config file
<Artemis3> well you could start by looking at the popular guy himself
<Artemis3> what is he patching, why, etc.
<jarco_> I don't mind engaged people, I just don't like the whole ppa idea
<Artemis3> its just a personal repository compiled and hosted at canonical's
<Artemis3> not unlike other 3rd party repositories, but saves you from signing and other annoyances
<jarco_> Does canonical host them? I remember some nonresponsive ones
<jarco_> I get a black screen now, So I am not sure if its mate with an error or jut not working but also no errors displayed :D
<PlainDave> I'm going to upgrade to 17.04 beta. Is there a way to keep all my settings?
<PlainDave> and... I also want to keep my installed programs.
<Akuli> PlainDave, they should just stay there, if you want to make sure they stay back up all files and folders starting with . from your home folder
<Akuli> why do you upgrade though?
<PlainDave> okay
<Akuli> and how?
<PlainDave> I want to see the changes
<jarco_> Hello, I finally managed to make a bootable 32 bit efi disk. But now I get a black screen while trying the live version of mate. Any solutions for this?
<Akuli> just grab the new iso and try it off of a usb stick
<PlainDave> how? from a USB stick. Oh, okay. cool.
<Akuli> no need to install anything just to see if something changes :)
<PlainDave> right
<PlainDave> thanks
<jarco_> oh I just saw some text flashing by, black again now but there seems to be hope
<sandeep84> Hi everyone. New to Ubuntu MATE.
<sandeep84> Using it on an old Lenovo T410
<Akuli> hi sandeep84 :)
<sandeep84> Hi Akuli :) Hope you having a good friday evening
<fathi> hello
<Akuli> hi fathi :)
<fathi> i am happy her
<fathi> jast set up ubuntu :)
<sandeep84> Loving Ubuntu so far
<Menzador> Welcome
<mate|43310> hello, anyone would be willing to advise on wich version of ubuntu mate is advisable to install is 17.04 stable enough?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-08
<scafidi> hola
<fatima> #ubuntu
<fatima> what is this?
<jezzmelb> Is LibreOffice theming better in 17.04?
<carrillo> Apenas fazendo um teste. Acabei de instalar a distro.
<immu_mate> hi
<immu_mate> how do i restore the bottom panel that comes default
<alkisg> mate-panel --reset --replace &
<immu> alkisg, thanks
<alkisg> np
<immu> how many are running beta2
<TheDude> Hi everybody
<PlainDave> I was running beta2, but I had too many fatal errors. So, I went back to stable.
<fatima> j[
<SuperEngineer> k[
<fabricio> boa tarde
<fabricio> boa tarde
<SuperEngineer> Is that a new film? [Snakes on A Late Running Plane]
<SuperEngineer> !ES
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SuperEngineer> Is it that Portuguese, perhaps?
<SuperEngineer> Yup, Portuguese [fwiw]
<asd> hello
<Akuli> hello
<szabi> hey
<asd> anyone have experience on development of operating system?
<Akuli> which part of it?
<Akuli> windows is like "this is the os"; linux is like "these 1000 or so together make up the os"
<asd> ubuntu mate xD
<asd> thats where we are
<Akuli> well, which part of it do you want to develop?
<asd> i know how to program in general, but i dont know what type of programming is needed on development of OS
<Akuli> depends on what you're writing
<asd> and what language is required too
<Akuli> if you're making guis or simple scripts that users interact with usually python, sometimes shell scripts
<asd> i really dont know what part i want it
<Akuli> most of the low-level stuff and "real" programs are written in c
<asd> ok
<asd> what do u think is important to learn in C?
<Akuli> asd, again, depends on what you write
<Akuli> i'm not really good at c though, maybe someone on ##c knows better
<szabi> does Martin ever hang out in this chat?
<Akuli> yes, he's flexiondotorg
<szabi> ah there he is
<szabi> do you have any involvement in Ubuntu Mate Akuli?
<Akuli> i would guess that 0.00% of ubuntu mate specific code is in c
<Akuli> szabi, no
<Akuli> ubuntu mate stuff is mostly python
<Akuli> ubuntu mate is basically ubuntu + mate + some python programs
<TheOneMenzie> Yep, that's about right
<TheOneMenzie> Ubuntu in the core, MATE at GUI level, and a few scripts that customise it to your liking
<nomic> z.z.z.
<PlainDave> Is there a way in terminal, or any other way, to find out if my copy of Ubuntu MATE is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<nomic> plaindave - uname -a
<mate|6960> good afternoon everybody
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-09
<bhawk> Hello, I'm trying to use caja-dropbox I've uninstalled and reinstalled... when I click the caja-dropbox icon nothing happen
<jezzmelb> @bhawk what version of the Ubuntu Mate distro are you running?
<eletious> good evening all
<Menzador> yo
<eletious> I'm having a weird issue with HDMI audio on my RPi2... i did some googling and found a forum post about it, the only real solution i've found is changing hdmi_drive in config.txt to 2 but in my config.txt it's already set to 2... any ideas?
<hu5ky> hey guys
<hu5ky> wassup?
<alkisg> Hello
<hu5ky> hey
<ravindra> loo
<alex__> Hay there chaps and chapesses, I've just got MAte working on my Pi 3 and it looks just beautiful but i have no HDMI sound and analouge is just static... A bit worried to change the config file lest I break something but drive appears to be set to default as hdmi_drive=2...
<command> hi
<command> what is gooiing
<Guest92899> yayyayyayayayayayyayayayayayayayayaya
<SuperEngineer> [or to paraphrase from Star Wars: The unintelligent idiocy is stromg in that one]
<juandev> hi
<juandev> how to change desktop background to sollid color?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-02
<walker> hello?
<mate|37131> salam
<usuario> hello
<usuario> its me
<usuario> helllo
<alkisg> Hello
<ole__> usuario  do you know something about prorogramming a parallelport  378
<usuario> how your
<ole__> i shall via keybord make 8 small led's lighthing
<ole__> 1 2 4 8 16 33 64 128
<ole__> and all between
<ole__> oh i see i am on channel mate  i shall ask on #python  exuxe
<ole__> usurio happy easter by by
<Vodka> ok
<florida> Just want to say "Hello," to everybody and Happy Easter... and a Great Many Thanks to the "Ubuntu-Mate Devs." More power to you Guys!
<diogenes_> yay
<ricardo_> what is the best way to scale your monitor on ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> to 4k?
<ricardo_> no 1080p
<ricardo_> wondering if their is a way to sacle menu and title bars like in the regular ubuntu flavor
<diogenes_> what is the regular ubuntu flavor
<ricardo_> font / title bars are little bit too small, I have changed the font scaling factor, but the windows don't resize as well with the change
<ricardo_> just ubuntu lol
<ricardo_> the one changing to gnome in 18.04
<diogenes_> gotta screenshot?
<ricardo_> i'll take one, how would I share it? not familar with irc
<ricardo_> imgur link?
<diogenes_> yes
<ricardo_> https://imgur.com/a/9Rzkq
<ricardo_> should be a pic with a 'dirty' screen
<diogenes_> everything looks right to me
<ricardo_> hmm, what if I wanted everything scaled up slighlty, what are my options outside of changing the font?
<ricardo_> probably is just me but the picture doesn't quiet represent my screen? It is a bit magnified
<diogenes_> ricardo_, look in display settings
<ricardo_> I see options for changing the screen resolution, currently 1920X1080, looks low quality on 1680x1050
<ricardo_> no worries, I'll figure something out
<ricardo_> I found a solution but I have some questions. Seems like I am able to change dpi settings via sddm, how do I figure out a reasonable setting, guess and check?
<ricardo_> *reasonable dpi setting*
<ricardo_> yep its great now, adjust the scaling using 'xrandr -Amount you want to scale'
<ricardo_> it's recommended to set it to 96, 120 (25% higher), 144 (50% higher), 168 (75% higher), 192 (100% higher) etc
<ricardo__> is their a quick way to configure keyboard shortcuts like in the 'welcome'
<ricardo__> e.g. the super key is to activate mate menu launcher but it does nothing, I don't see a mapped shortcut in 'keyboard shortcuts' either
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-03
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> im trying to install anbox
<Boyette> but need some help
<ricardo__> what's the problem? it's available as a snap
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/UuLC3MSV
<mate|72953> hi
<mate|72953> guys can u help me
<mate|72953> i cannot understand how to install application
<usrshv> hi! i want report a possibly bug about tlp, but not grammar. can you help?
<mate|81365> k
<mate|40759> szia
<mate|81365> hello
<mate|40759> fiu vagy lány vagy?
<mate|81365> i dont speak noruegan dude
<mate|81365> due?
<tv_> 123
<tv_> h
<tv_> hi
<tv_> have any ones install chrome ?
<tv_> i install , it can't run
<dreamscape> hey all I'm building a file server/download server it's a low end Intel Atom 1.6Ghz single core with Hyper Threading. 2GB RAM, which would best best for this machine 64 bit or 32 bit Ubuntu MATE?
<Guest98635> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Guest98635> hello diogenes
<yetoo> dreamscape try 64-bit, if that doesn't work then use 32-bit
<f76> Hi, I can't seem to get new windows to display on my primary monitor by default. Is there a way to do this, I'm on 17.10 64bit
<alkisg> f76: do they appear where the mouse is?
<f76> alkisg: No, they appear on my secondary monitor. Every time.
<alkisg> f76: that's strange, while your panels are on the primary monitor?
<f76> Yes alkisg
<alkisg> f76: which window manager are you using? marco? compiz? compton?
<f76> GPU Compton
<sixwheeledbeast> I would imagine you can tell X to select a Display?
<alkisg> As a test, can you temporarily try with marco?
<f76> ok, 1 sec
<alkisg> I believe window placement is managed by the window manager, not X...
<f76> All windows managers have the same effect. However, some windows, save the location of te window and some dont.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-04
<arm1e> Hey folks! I have been testing the 18.04 beta for the past couple of weeks and wondered if there was a way of disabling the full screen brisk menu in the Mutiny layout
<arm1e> Apart from this, great job! Might get me switching over
<mario_> hello
<r> hello
<r> who knows how to change mouse icon's size
<Guest8938> hello everyone
<Guest8938> how to change mouse icon's size
<Guest8938> its to small
<Guest8938> too
<mrnobody> ..
<rv-acessorios> any one?
<rv-acessorios> i need help, i can't install driver on my printer (epson L395 series), any can help?
<rv-acessorios> iam using raspberry pi
<sixwheeledbeast> Have you tried searching with System > Admin > Printers
<chanthim> office
<chanthim> get to install photoshop
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-05
<arm1e> Hi, Can anyone tell me if there is a way to turn off the full screen brisk menu in the Mutiny layout on 18.04?
<rankin> pearlmate 4 synaptic package manager no longer working. How to reinstall it with distro's default settings. Main problem "cannot lock directory" and "held packages"
<alkisg> rankin: that means that some OTHER application is using apt; maybe "unattended-updates"
<alkisg> Run ps aux|grep apt and see
<pilotbob42> I read the second beta of 18.04 drops today?
<usrshv_> hi! why when i commented out all the parameters of the /etc/default/tlp, but frequency scaling.. i won some Celsius grades on my laptop! Just with even only compositing off and scaling at 800 MHz per core (0 and 1) this was at 70C under long load. now some about 68C. Now (at chat) it is about 53C
<hp> hola
<davido_> After apt upgrade Firefox no longer starts up successfully. I imagine this might be a known issue.
<bard> My system crashed two days ago after an update, and I needed to reinstall.  Did anyone else have the same problem?
<davido_> bard: I did an upgrade yesterday on a really old rpi-mate install and it bricked Firefox. So I did a completely fresh install of Mate on a new microsd. Firefox then worked until after I ran apt update && apt upgrade
<davido_> Now it's persisting to be broken. did an rpi-update too, but that didn't help, and did an apt install firefox --reinstall too.
<bard> My screen resolution got really strange.  I could only see the top left corner.
<davido_> I suspect our issues are unrelated. Haven't had any similar screen issues.
<hp> Spanish?
<bard> I'm wondering if the upcoming release of 18.0 is taking people's attention away from 17, and things are getting a bit sloppy.
<bard> My issue was system wide.
<davido_> Yes, and you're not on a Pi either, right?
<bard> No.  I'm on an Asus with an i7.
<bard> Also, I couldn't get a good iso for a reinstall.  I had to use an old cd with 16.0 to get going, then change the repositories to update.
<davido_> What's the advantage to using Mate on a modern i7?
<bard> What else would I run?  I think MacOS stinks and Windows is worse.
<davido_> (Not saying there isn't one, just wondered why this particular dist)
<bard> I've been running Ubuntu Mate for 2 years, and this is my first major problem.
<bard> I wanted to do a reinstall anyway because of all the packages I no longer wanted.
<davido_> What I mean is, Ubuntu is the sort of go to dist, whereas Ubuntu Mate (which this IRC channel targets) is more geared toward lower-end equipment.  So with an i7 why go with Mate instead of a more mainstream version of Ubunut?
<bard> I like the way it looks and performs.
<bard> I think the team does a great job.
<davido_> I see.  That's as good an explanation as any. :)
<davido_> As for avoiding Windows and MacOS, I'm with you there.
<bard> Also, I understand that Canonical collects a lot of information that the Mate team doesn't collect.
<davido_> At $work I've strongly avoided the trend of going with a mac
<bard> I think some Mac apps are good, but I don't need them.
<bard> At least they were.  Mac desktops have stagnated for a decade now.  And I hate tablets.  My eyes aren't that good.
<bard> Ubuntu Mate, as far as I know, is only for desktops and laptops, so the engineers concentrate on that segment.
<bard> Well Cheers!  I'm off to the trenches.
<mate|47904> Anyone else get a blank grey unresponsive screen sometimes while using Discord?
<Guest36908> oi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-06
<gigirock> https://imgur.com/a/3TnCq , hi all how to recognize which state of 'beta' could be ?
<mate|46543> Bom dia! Recentemente instalei o sistema operacional ubuntu mate, substituindo o meu Windowns 10. Ocorre que como trabalho utilizando um certificado digital, preciso fazer com que o sistema operacional do ubuntu reconheça o certificado.
<mate|46543> ocorre que não estou conseguindo ativá-lo, ja tentei varias formas dentre elas a que vou demonstrar abaixo:
<mate|46543> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6WMyqGL2TO
<mate|46543> porém o arquivo fica quebrado.
<mate|46543> Alguém consegue me ajudar?
<diogenes_> !br | mate|46543
<ubottu> mate|46543: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mate|71714> hi world
<diogenes_> hi cktizen
<diogenes_> citizen*
<mate|61524> hii
<mate|61524> help me
<alkisg> !ασκ
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|61524> i want to install windows sftware oracle database 10g on ubuntu mate wht should i do?
<dale_> Hello, I love this distro so much I just sent a donation.
<dale_> I am hoping that when the 18.04 final build goes live that it might have some additional, newer themes, please.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-07
<chang> j
<chang> hello
<chang> quit
<leoren> someone online?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TechChristoph> has ubuntu still amazon on it
<TechChristoph> because richard stallman sayd pieces of ubuntu ist spyware
<TechChristoph> i don't know if is true or not
<alkisg> Amazon is a shop. Ads are not spyware.
<alkisg> And no, mate doesn't have it
<alkisg> If you want to ask about ubuntu instead of ubuntu-mate, go to #ubuntu
<TechChristoph> thats good
<TechChristoph> if have ubuntu-mate :)
<alkisg> Ads are good, they pay developers
<alkisg> If developers don't get paid, we have bad software
<TechChristoph> i love free software
<alkisg> Free doesn't mean unpaid
<alkisg> Devs do have to eat
<TechChristoph> i know
<alkisg> They can't eat air
<TechChristoph> but i as a user should have to install wat i want
<TechChristoph> not what the developer want me to install
<alkisg> Go to google play store; there are a million ad-supported aplications there
<alkisg> There, you have to see the ads to use the software
<alkisg> It's not a bad model
<TechChristoph> yes thats a better model
<alkisg> Yeah amazon in ubuntu is the same
<TechChristoph> ok
<alkisg> A bit better, because it allows you to remove the ads
<TechChristoph> but if i search in ubuntu, the search term will be sent so amazon
<TechChristoph> i that's what i don't want
<alkisg> And if you search in firefox, it goes to google
<TechChristoph> i add noscript
<alkisg> And?
<alkisg> You're not using google?
<TechChristoph> no
<alkisg> What are you using?
<TechChristoph> duckduckgo
<alkisg> Eh, whatever
<alkisg> Sending searches and statistics is more important than being anonymous
<alkisg> Otherwise search engines wouldn't work
<TechChristoph> https://duckduckgo.com/
<alkisg> Yeah I know it
<alkisg> They are not a search engine
<alkisg> They use other people's work
<alkisg> It's like me doing charity using your money
<TechChristoph> but i as a user should have the freedom to install things or not
<alkisg> Only if you pay for them
<alkisg> If not, you do whatever the developer wants, because he did the work
<alkisg> As a user, you only have power if you pay
<alkisg> Or if you develop
<TechChristoph> well if i have to pay i programm it on my own
<TechChristoph> and make it free to others
<TechChristoph> so others don't have to pay too
<alkisg> Cool, although it's bilions of hours of work
<alkisg> It would take you a million lifes to do all of it
<alkisg> And I don't know what you would be eating while giving away your software for free :)
<TechChristoph> i have a job
<TechChristoph> so developing is my hobby
<alkisg> Right, if you want low-quality software, you can take software from hobbyists
<alkisg> But if you want high quality software from professionals, they need to get paid
<alkisg> Even just maintaining (not developing) a software may take 8 hours of work per day; you can't do that as a hobbyist
<TechChristoph> oh alkisg there are hobbyist who are developing good software
<alkisg> TechChristoph: can you name a good software that is developed by hobbyists?
<TechChristoph> shure linux
<alkisg> Like, wikipedia, mozilla, libreoffice, apache?
<alkisg> I've never heard of that, where is their code?
<TechChristoph> Linux you never heard of the linux kernel ?
<alkisg> If you mean the linux kernel, it's developed by professionals
<alkisg> Thousands of developers that get paid to work on millions of lines of code
<alkisg> Working on intel, redhat etc etc
<TechChristoph> but in the beginning linus was a hobbyist
<alkisg> So NOOO they're not hobbyists
<alkisg> Yes, and in the beginning it was not good software
<alkisg> It was just a student practise software
<TechChristoph> every projects starts from someting
<TechChristoph> or something
<TechChristoph> or somewhere
<alkisg> Yes, bad software starts from hobbyists, and good software is maintained by professionals.
<alkisg> Me, I prefer to use good software.
<Wimpress> alkisg: Not my change of nick.
<Wimpress> I mean, notes my change of nick :-)
<TechChristoph> ok
<TechChristoph> well then
<alkisg> Wimpress: much better, this one! Thanks for the ping :)
<edwin> hire kann man jemand deutsch sprachen ?
<diogenes_> !de | edwin
<ubottu> edwin: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vlt> edwin jedenfalls schonmal nicht.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-08
<Guest70350> anyone out there?
<TechChristoph> hi
<TechChristoph> got my tmux now working
<TechChristoph> with bash irssi and htop
<TechChristoph> hi
<diogenes_> TechChristoph, why not terminator?
<new> Hello,man.What is the difference between Ubuntu mate and Ubuntu?
<TaZeR> new: ubuntu-mate uses the more traditional Mate desktop, while Ubuntu uses a clunky weird one that they always change
<alkisg> Haha good one
<new> Thanks.Is it means that what Ubuntu could do,the Ubuntu-mate also can do.yes?
<alkisg> QiMissMoMo: yeah, sure
<QiMissMoMo> Oh,thank you.It's the first time to use the Ubuntu for me .
<QiMissMoMo> So I had some simple questions.
<Yannou_> hello
<resat> hello
<resat> dude
<resat> i have got a raspberry pi
<Yannou_> nice
<resat> i am good luck
<resat> i can flaying brain
<Yannou_> What will you do with it ?
<resat> i can flay brain
<resat> what is this
<resat> i am AI
<Yannou_> ??
<resat> i can ican my is name for minute in the performance
<resat> is the the google search
<resat> for again
<QiMissMoMo> Hi.What is "pi"?
<Yannou_> I logged in 2 times -_-
<resat> i am ma going if you please
<resat> your name ''
<Yannou_> rasperry pi is a programable chipset
<resat> rasp pi is a flay
<QiMissMoMo> thanks
<resat> litatude flay is the going to
<resat> is th,s turtle to going to slow
<resat> but my brain fast
<resat> if you should fast your barain fast your eat a meat
<resat> i am ai
<resat> i have got a memory and microchip
<resat> and data stroge
<QiMissMoMo> ai,Artificial Intelligence?
<resat> yes
<QiMissMoMo> Cool
<resat> i am learning this time
<resat> what is you doing
<QiMissMoMo> I'm going to find some datum for Linux-learning
<resat> they are flaying ?
<QiMissMoMo> No,they are nice.
<resat> i can flay
<resat> and drive a car
<resat> and use internet
<resat> and use ?>sdFFFGhg888
<QiMissMoMo> Excuse me ,"flay" means beat ?
<resat> i have got airplane
<resat> i am flaying
<resat> i can flying
<QiMissMoMo> I can't understand the words"flay".In dictionary, "flay" means beat(use hand?)
<QiMissMoMo> Oh,he left...
<QiMissMoMo> So,I cannot understand resat and his words....Maybe  AI need more learning and training
<MJCD> hola
<TechChristoph> hi all
<MJCD> hola
<MJCD> Hey all - anyone know a good gui for managing the standard lamp stack install from ubuntu?
<mongo> can caja batch rename
<TechChristoph> exit
<qwererfrrthyty> What i do if i anable this in: /etc/pulse/default.pa https://jsfiddle.net/rq80djg8/ When i anable, in Scype no distortions in a sound in VMware Player( Multimedia audio controller	: Ensoniq ES1371/ES1373 / Creative Labs CT2518 (rev 02) ) and very small distortions with VirtualBox (Intel AC 97)
<qwererfrrthyty> Skype
<qwererfrrthyty> Host U-M 18.04
<qwererfrrthyty> Not host Guest U-M 18.04 Host Windows
<qwererfrrthyty> if use default in Skype big  distortions, but in host windows no distortions
<qwererfrrthyty> and nnot only skype
<qwererfrrthyty> and nnot only in skype
<Guest78325> *Likes* Linux, wishes I'd found it sooner.
<qwererfrrthyty> wmware player old wersion 2011 year, Virtual Box latest version
<qwererfrrthyty> version
<alkisg> qwererfrrthyty: this channel is for ubuntu package support, both skype and vmware are not ubuntu packages...
<qwererfrrthyty> This problem and in firefox and VLC
<qwererfrrthyty> This problems and in firefox and VLC
<qwererfrrthyty> VLC and Firefox with Virtualbox, but no in Firefox  in WMPlayer and VLC 4.0  in WMPlayer
<qwererfrrthyty> i use on Host not Realtek, I Use Creative Adigy ZS 2
<qwererfrrthyty> in Host
<qwererfrrthyty> and the same in Fedora 28, but i in fedora not corect (check) file default.pa
<qwererfrrthyty> fedora xfce
<qwererfrrthyty> correct = not change
<Carahuevo> I'm trying to install nextcloud/owncloud in Ubuntu mate
<Carahuevo> any quick guide that works?
<tnss> hi
<David-A> hi too
<tnss> its weird but my name is also david
<vlt> Now kiss!
<David-A> oh
<David-A> Hug!
